# Forestville, MD - ID#A292323, F Adult, Handsome LH



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Prince George's Co AS in Md. has another GS, looks like could be a longhaired:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11135685

Beauty, female GS, is also here


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Dogsaver, Please check your PMs.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

What are my PMs? Pls excuse, am new to this site and am learning as I go along. Is there a section on your site where I can learn the symbols, etc.?


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

click on the blinking envelope on the top of the page next to the "my Stuff" heading pm's are "private messages"


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you! Notice you have a Jindo mix. Any chance you want another pure one? Check out the Jindo Dog Rescue Adoption Board; there are 2 young ones (M&F) avail in TN.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Prince Georges County Animal Management Group
Forestville, MD
301-499-8300


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bumping this baby boy back to page one.
Up ya go!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

poor baby looks so scared....


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Cinnamon is still there. This shelter is overfull (they have a notice on their website), 3 to 4 dogs in a kennel. VGSR has holds on several GSs there but Cinnamon slipped to the end of the posts so I'm bumping her back.

NOTE: There are two dogs named Cinnamon here, one is a mix, so don;t get confused.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Do you know if VGSR is able to take her too?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm assuming she'll see this thread and will post something; I'll look for her on other posts and will send her a PM.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

This girl has several apps on her. VGSR has their name on her as a back up. Glenda is watching her closely and has a fantastic working relationship with this shelter.


----------

